# Braided vs twisted vs clapton



## AlphaDog (10/7/17)

...in my mind, braided coils, like a 4 wire braid, should have deeper crevices thus "absorbing" more juice than a regular fused clapton. Whats your favourite flavour build?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/7/17)

Ive been running twisted 26 kanthal 0.5 for about 4 months now. No spitback, nice warm vape. And the coil lasts forever. Where i used to replace coil every week, a coil lasts me about 1 month with weekly wicking. Having said that i only vape around 30w

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (10/7/17)

Multi core claptons. Holds tons of juice (in the coil itself). 5 or 6 28g wire, claptoned with 36/38/40g. Awesome flavor. Don't have to flatten it. Just keep it round.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/17)

2x28/40 Fused Claptons or 3x29/38 Aliens in 2,5 or 3mm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (10/7/17)

I see throat punch sells a roll of 26g with 40g ss316 claptons. Might give those a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (10/7/17)

I absolutely love the framed staple build. Flavour is fanfrickintastic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (10/7/17)

I'm struggling with the demon killer "alien" coils. When i pulse them to get the hotspots out, and eventually wick them up - the hotspots come back! Cotton burnt taste even though wicks are saturated. Pull ou the cotton, dry burn again only to see giant hotspots all over again. Grrr


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/17)

AlphaDog said:


> I'm struggling with the demon killer "alien" coils. When i pulse them to get the hotspots out, and eventually wick them up - the hotspots come back! Cotton burnt taste even though wicks are saturated. Pull ou the cotton, dry burn again only to see giant hotspots all over again. Grrr



Sorry but those coils are pretty crap.... mine all went into the gorge. Get a set from one of the local coil makers... they are so worth the cost!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (10/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry but those coils are pretty crap.... mine all went into the gorge. Get a set from one of the local coil makers... they are so worth the cost!


Will take your advice, thanks!


----------



## craigb (10/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry but those coils are pretty crap.... mine all went into the gorge. Get a set from one of the local coil makers... they are so worth the cost!


@AlphaDog 
Get a hold of @smilelykumeenit or @RiaanRed. You. Will. Not. Regret.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (10/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry but those coils are pretty crap.... mine all went into the gorge. Get a set from one of the local coil makers... they are so worth the cost!


Btw, did you also experience the hotspot issue with the demon killer "alien" spool of wire?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Btw, did you also experience the hotspot issue with the demon killer "alien" spool of wire?



I didn't get that far... I tried the coils was horribly disappointed and gave up on them... I thought plain Ni80 coils was the only way till I tried @RiaanRed's claptons because he asked me to test and I had pretty much given up on fancy coils... tried his and phoned him immediately to ask him why they ere so fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (10/7/17)

Regarding NI80, anyone getting reaction to them? They have a high nickel content - so just wondering...

I think id just get ss316 coils. Will contact the people you mentioned above to see what they've got.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Regarding NI80, anyone getting reaction to them? They have a high nickel content - so just wondering...



Ni80 Rocks! It's pretty much all I use!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ni80 Rocks! It's pretty much all I use!



 agree with you @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## piffht (10/7/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Regarding NI80, anyone getting reaction to them? They have a high nickel content - so just wondering...



Yeah, I get ACD from Nickel. Albeit mild, I shouldn't even be handling keys or coins, let alone those coils. It's really shit.

Certainly not going to be sucking it into my lungs.


----------



## kev mac (11/7/17)

zadiac said:


> Multi core claptons. Holds tons of juice (in the coil itself). 5 or 6 28g wire, claptoned with 36/38/40g. Awesome flavor. Don't have to flatten it. Just keep it round.


@zadiac ,I also love multi core Clapton's but the most I've done is 3 x28 or 30g due to extra low ohms.What are you getting for readings?


----------



## kev mac (11/7/17)

AlphaDog said:


> I'm struggling with the demon killer "alien" coils. When i pulse them to get the hotspots out, and eventually wick them up - the hotspots come back! Cotton burnt taste even though wicks are saturated. Pull ou the cotton, dry burn again only to see giant hotspots all over again. Grrr


How's that little doohickey holding the core wire working for you?


----------

